# Kel Lite



## swampgator (Oct 18, 2019)

I was in a thrift store a few weeks back and ran across a 6D Kel Lite for $15.Naturally I grabbed it.Couldome home and get on their website and start trying to determine the manufacture date.Plastic switch with D-6 markings. Smooth tail cap with Barstow marking.I email them and ask. Don Keller emails me back.Explaining this to non flashoholics would be like saying youbought an iPad and Steve Jobs answered your email.Anyway. Don said he had parts left and I needed anything just let him know.I said I always wanted a small head 2C. "Let me check." A few days later I now posses two Kel Lites. One of which has been a grail light for many years.Thanks, Don!!


----------



## LiftdT4R (Oct 18, 2019)

That is awesome!! Don is very friendly and extremely helpful, He's an excellent source of information. Let's see some pics of those beauties!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 18, 2019)

Pix or it didn't happen………

The 2c is my favorite Kel-Lite. Add a 3/4" (ID) sleeve, a pair of LifePo 18500 solar lamp cells and a 4 cell Maglite bulb and it becomes a seriously brighter 2c.


----------



## swampgator (Oct 19, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Pix or it didn't happen………
> 
> The 2c is my favorite Kel-Lite. Add a 3/4" (ID) sleeve, a pair of LifePo 18500 solar lamp cells and a 4 cell Maglite bulb and it becomes a seriously brighter 2c.


I already popped in a pair of 18500s with KPR118.
I need to measure the lens and swap it out with a glass one.
I'm thinking of doing a mini ROP with it.

Pics forthcoming.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 19, 2019)

I bought glass for mine and it was really thick so the bezel didn't fasten down to my liking. Read big gap. 














So I put in a hard coat ultra clear. Can't tell the difference but it fastens down like factory. 

43mm by the way. Flashlightlens has iirc 43.41 or something like that fit. Whatever the 43mm size he shows already was the size I bought and they fit nice. 
Now his glass for Maglite ML 25's is nice and thin but at 40mm+ they have some play until you tighten down the bezel ring.


----------

